# Free Targets.



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

who wants some? http://www.remington.com/targets/papertargets.htm


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

http://www.mytargets.com/
http://www.doubleought.com/printable_targets.html
http://www.protargets.com/targets/index2.htm
http://www.angelfire.com/ma3/max357/targets.html

Just to name a few


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

thanks guys, I will use these tonight. goin' to the range to put some lead on paper.
they get a dollar a pc for the big BG targets.


----------

